# Rate Marlon Brando



## Alexanderr (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## dogtown (Mar 16, 2019)

Chad


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 16, 2019)

One of the few people I would rate 10/10.

10/10 actor too.


Marlon Brando made cats cool tbh.


----------



## Michael15651 (Mar 16, 2019)

He's easily a chad.


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 16, 2019)

10/10 actor and harmony whata fuckin legend


----------



## Coping (Mar 17, 2019)

That last gif is godly


----------



## NormieKilla (Mar 17, 2019)

10/10, fuck off if you say otherwise


----------



## Absi (Mar 17, 2019)

Chad


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Mar 17, 2019)

God I wish I had his eye area.


----------



## androidcel (Mar 17, 2019)

I look exclately like Marlon Brando, Rate!


https://m.imgur.com/a/ecCIXla# People told me that is it actually true ahha?




lookism.net


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Mar 17, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> 10/10, fuck off if you say otherwise


literally dog shit iq. 7/10 max fucking retard


----------



## NormieKilla (Mar 17, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> literally dog shit iq. 7/10 max fucking retard


Fuck your mom you fucking blind idiot


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Mar 17, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> Fuck your mom you fucking blind idiot


just cage out how butthurt you are you little twink cuck


----------



## DrTony (Mar 17, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> literally dog shit iq. 7/10 max fucking retard


he is extremely good looking


----------



## chadrone96 (Dec 23, 2020)

Muh pct


----------



## Apeiron (Dec 23, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Deleted member 6785 (Dec 23, 2020)

all american chad


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Dec 23, 2020)

Can't believe he'd do that well nowadays. Way too soft looking. Feel like people over rate here, just because halo/status. But, everything is fake nowadays, so... If you consider what was possible and realistic back then at the time, he's good. Also imo, didn't like him as an actor in his prime. Like a car street named desire for example. In general, mogged to grave by the likes of carry grant to the grave. Not even a competition, both looks and acting wise.
😊
Tbh I'd say bogart looks even better... Because he has uniqueness and is striking, somehow, even though not that good looking.


----------

